# Driver needed for Danvers, Ma. My truck



## Bostonyj7 (Oct 30, 2008)

Have a need for a daytime driver. Someone that can think on there feet.

I have 12-19 driveways that I have a jeep Wrangerler with a short plow push. I have a night time driver, but if I get a daytime snow, he cant help me. Looking for a reliable driver to drive my truck and my insurance for times it snows during the day.


----------



## dealer374 (Jan 7, 2010)

Just sent a PM


----------

